# Posts Disappeared - Server Problems?



## subfuscpersona (Mar 25, 2006)

Lost 2 posts that were committed yesterday (mar 24) about 9p est. Board problems? I noticed that the board seemed sluggish plus i had to make several attempts before the post went through (would just hang when I attempted to commit the post). Seemed ultimately successful since I saw them on the thread last nite but this am they'd disappeared.


----------



## corazon (Mar 25, 2006)

that happens to me sometimes, I click refresh and then my post comes up so it may be your computer.


----------



## luvs (Apr 7, 2006)

mine do that, too. thanks, cora.


----------

